# your team



## katbastard




----------



## XXPepper




----------



## Puckett




----------



## woodstack

haahahaha best thread ever!


----------



## aseagull




----------



## Nym




----------



## Nym




----------



## Nym

ok ok..im done...im done


----------



## Puckett

aseagull said:


> i have so many more i want on my team but i feel like more than 9 of us is kind of over the top



thats not how it works, you dont choose your team you put other people on someone elses team. like, look at that ugly fat chick in tiny shorts with her rolls hanging out of her tubtop with 6 tits....your team.


----------



## aseagull




----------



## aseagull

this pleases me puckett.


----------



## aseagull




----------



## katbastard

well seeing as this is a funny thread... but your still off topic. so stay on topic or make a new thread. the topic of this thread is a game people play, the game goes if you see some one fucked up or what not you say "your team" to your friend and it is a joke.


----------



## aseagull

ohhh i see haha that's awesome. take backs on all those but spongebob, superman, and miss america. they're staying on your team.


----------



## aseagull

my apologies. i'm a dumb slut

*and then i double post instead of using edit man my bad. blame the smoke.


----------



## Puckett

a dog in a top hat i'll take him on my team. but its more like this person is on your team


----------



## aseagull

she can take out your cookie monster.


----------



## aseagull

this is my team punching through your team's face.


----------



## Puckett

not how it works!!!!!! STOP IT!!!!!


----------



## aseagull

sorry i'll go sit in a corner and touch nothing, my bad


----------



## xbocax




----------



## MrD




----------



## woodstack

..


----------



## saje2u

WTF is this I don't even . . .

Um, my team


----------



## XXPepper

too much!!!!!!!


----------



## Puckett




----------



## pigpen

that dudes got some serious cleavage goin on


----------



## Puckett

This is so Kat Bastards team


----------



## Nelco

trustee crusty





yo team nigga


----------



## katbastard

Puckett said:


> This is so Kat Bastards team


i know where you sleep!


----------



## katbastard

your team puckett


----------



## xbocax

Puckett said:


> This is so Kat Bastards team


is this rosanne?


----------



## Sen




----------



## Puckett

xbocax said:


> is this rosanne?



yeah


----------



## xbocax

awesome


----------



## Puckett




----------



## pigpen

watch out maury, jabba's gonna getcha!!!


----------



## Matt Derrick

this is the best thread ever.


----------



## bryanpaul




----------



## Matt Derrick

bryanpaul said:


>



i think i just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## katbastard

your team


----------



## meathook




----------



## Matt Derrick

meathook said:


> View attachment 9410



ahahaha i think i just threw up in my mouth a little more.


----------



## xbocax

meathook said:


> View attachment 9410


wooooooooooooooooah
it can be done!


----------



## pigpen

katbastard said:


> your team



1000 points awarded to katbastard on the grounds of comedic genius.

effective immediatly.


----------



## BakkaBakkaBakka




----------



## MrD

BakkaBakkaBakka said:


>



ooooohhh fuck no


----------



## BakkaBakkaBakka

Dread natty dread now... (natty dread)


----------



## Puckett




----------



## katbastard




----------



## happyearthhomes

I thought this picture had been destroyed. Dam my true identity is revealed


----------



## Beegod Santana

The scary thing is that I'm pretty sure I've met two of the people posted on here...


----------



## pigpen

....well, he sure as fuck ain't on my team.


----------



## Nelco

meathook said:


> View attachment 9410


----------



## meathook

i know this is against the rules but i still call this guy for my team.


----------



## Puckett




----------



## DaisyDoom

BakkaBakkaBakka said:


>


Holy shit, how the fuck does that even happen?


----------



## Menyun




----------



## Puckett




----------



## Shaee

Your team!


----------



## Shaee

uh fuck, screw it.


----------



## Nelco

Shaee said:


> Your team!
> <a href="http://photobucket.com/images/ugly" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af206/VespineSting/bieber.jpg" border="0" alt="Ugly Bieber Pictures, Images and Photos"/></a>









got it for you
thats pretty horrible


----------



## meathook




----------



## Puckett




----------



## Alaska




----------

